# Clean Old Fashioned Hate; Let it Begin



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

11-1 today


November 30th, 12-1


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Sometimes Tech must feel like Don Zimmer


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh my ....


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

Tech girls, pretty from afar but far from pretty.


----------



## huntersluck (Nov 8, 2013)

Avg starting salary of grads. I did not even know Wal-Mar paid 41k a year. 

34 - tie 

Georgia Institute of Technology 

South Atlantic 

State Schools, Engineering, Research Universities, For Sports Fans 

$59,000 



295 - tie 

University of Georgia (UGA) 

South Atlantic 

State Schools, Party Schools, Research Universities, For Sports Fans 

$41,100


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

*like nitram sez*

...


----------



## 242outdoors (Nov 8, 2013)

David Parker said:


>



Maybe I'm crazy but what is this from I must know!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## across the river (Nov 8, 2013)

I guess loses to Vandy and Mizzo will drive a man to talk trash about Tech.   Have fun in Shrevport at the nobodycares.com bowl.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 8, 2013)

across the river said:


> I guess loses to Vandy and Mizzo will drive a man to talk trash about Tech.   Have fun in Shrevport at the nobodycares.com bowl.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 8, 2013)

across the river said:


> I guess loses to Vandy and Mizzo will drive a man to talk trash about Tech.   Have fun in Shrevport at the nobodycares.com bowl.



Clean Old Fashion hate for your instate rival will drive a man to trash talk Tech.. 

Not our fault they run the Triple Option...


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

across the river said:


> I guess loses to Vandy and Mizzo will drive a man to talk trash about Tech.   Have fun in Shrevport at the nobodycares.com bowl.



I am guessing you are wishing Tech good luck in the nobodycares.com bowl. It has to be would their that or you forgot where the latest "fire Mark Richt" thread was locate.


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 8, 2013)

interesting array of photos gentlemen,I guess when your Georgia and play in the S.E.C. you have to look for somebody to poke fun at since your usually on the receiving end there


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

across the river said:


> talk trash about Tech.



go draft up some blueprints for a smaller stadium so yall don't look soooooo pathetic at home games.  

 that what you were referrin to?


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> interesting array of photos gentlemen,I guess when your Georgia and play in the S.E.C. you have to look for somebody to poke fun at since your usually on the receiving end there



I thank yall call it a portfolia


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 8, 2013)

I tried to break it down to where even a dawg fan might comprehend.    Apparently you borrowed a dictionary


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)

n1


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 8, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> interesting array of photos gentlemen,I guess when your Georgia and play in the S.E.C. you have to look for somebody to poke fun at since your usually on the receiving end there



Interesting array of photos gentlemen! I guess when you're Georgia, and play in the SEC, you have to poke fun (at someone) since you're usually on the receiving end (of jokes?)

-Because the final statement was an incomplete sentence, there could be no correction without knowledge of the writers intent. 



bigfeet said:


> I tried to break it down to where even a dawg fan might comprehend.    Apparently you borrowed a dictionary



Reading comprehension is much simpler with basic usage of ENG1101 and the class having been successfully completed by the author.  Oh, sorry, that is a college freshman course; must not be taught at the North Avenue Trade School.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## David Parker (Nov 9, 2013)

242outdoors said:


> Maybe I'm crazy but what is this from I must know!



Revenge of the Yellow Jackets


----------



## David Parker (Nov 9, 2013)

Really though, are there enough gnat fans here to field a team for this thread?  Mathew, you may have to sub in for the time being.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Really though, are there enough gnat fans here to field a team for this thread?  Mathew, you may have to sub in for the time being.



Nope. I hate Tech also. Go Dawgs.


----------



## ribber (Nov 9, 2013)

across the river said:


> I guess loses to Vandy and Mizzo will drive a man to talk trash about Tech.   Have fun in Shrevport at the nobodycares.com bowl.



I thought you Tech guys were smart?
It's 'losses' and 'Shreveport'


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 9, 2013)

You guys better quit whining about GT and pay attention to App st.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 9, 2013)

THWGT. Roll Tide and Go mutts.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> You guys better quit whining about GT and pay attention to App st.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


>



Don't hate the player, hate the game.   I am all hopped up on Christmas movies my GF is making me watch....and wine....I love you dwags.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the game.   I am all hopped up on Christmas movies my GF is making me watch....and wine....I love you dwags.



Not much else to do but hunt and watch fb. I almost feel sorry for the Lizards today....


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 9, 2013)

That's cool....I'm hopped up in Jerry Douglas, and about a  half a dozen Blue Moons to but Tech still is abuncha losers. Yup, IV had a few. But me and Nat King Cole and Louis  Armstrong are having a blast by the fire.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 9, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> That's cool....I'm hopped up in Jerry Douglas, and about a  half a dozen Blue Moons to but Tech still is abuncha losers. Yup, IV had a few. But me and Nat King Cole and Louis  Armstrong are having a blast by the fire.



It isn't my fault you losers have nothing left but the GT game.  We are going to Clemson to complete your unfinished work.  I'll get back to you when it is time for COFH.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 9, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> It isn't my fault you losers have nothing left but the GT game.  We are going to Clemson to complete your unfinished work.  I'll get back to you when it is time for COFH.



Yall should beat Clemson


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 9, 2013)

Even if the flies (that sounds like a really bad grade B  1950's horror flick) beat Clemmons, the last 12 years are 11-1 ad will probably be 12-1 after this year. Always the bridesmaid!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 10, 2013)

Get Krazie another virgin egg nog and put it on my tab.  He's had enough.


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 11, 2013)

We (GT) are terrible this year. We have 3 losses. Y'all should beat us by 21-24.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

Any of yall dwag fans going?  I'll be tailgating on the 5th street bridge if anyone wants to come grab a beer.  Afterwards we also have free bungee jumping for anyone wearing red.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll jump!


 Right after you do. I promise.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> I'll jump!
> 
> 
> Right after you do. I promise.



Cool. I'll stop by and be the videographer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> I'll jump!
> 
> 
> Right after you do. I promise.



I don't wear red.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I don't wear red.



I'll bring you a shirt.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Any of yall dwag fans going?  I'll be tailgating on the 5th street bridge if anyone wants to come grab a beer.  Afterwards we also have free bungee jumping for anyone wearing red.



not a problem


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> I'll bring you a shirt.



Get out of here Matthew, nobody cares about your team.  This is the GEORGIA outdoor news forum.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Get out of here Matthew, nobody cares about your team.  This is the GEORGIA outdoor news forum.



Ouch.  that dog bites.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Get out of here Matthew, nobody cares about your team.  This is the GEORGIA outdoor news forum.



He's a closet Dawg fan...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

We've all seen those a million times brownie slayer, shouldn't you be busy playing mormon anyway?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> We've all seen those a million times brownie slayer, shouldn't you be busy playing mormon anyway?



And you get to see them again right up to kickoff..

Mormon?? Nah, I drink to much beer and like to fish on Sundays... I did meet me some normal folks this weekend and I'll be tagging along on a Mule Deer hunt next weekend. Buddy got this one last weekend.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 11, 2013)

That's a nice muley.  THWGA.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 11, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> And you get to see them again right up to kickoff..
> 
> Mormon?? Nah, I drink to much beer and like to fish on Sundays... I did meet me some normal folks this weekend and I'll be tagging along on a Mule Deer hunt next weekend. Buddy got this one last weekend.




yeah, but Utah law says that is you drink, you gotta eat somethin. are you in the SLC? I spent some time there a few years back...in south SLC...Taylorsville..spent more time on Logan though cause it was nicer than SLC.

THWGT.  

I like pullin wings of them yeller flies.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> yeah, but Utah law says that is you drink, you gotta eat somethin. are you in the SLC? I spent some time there a few years back...in south SLC...Taylorsville..spent more time on Logan though cause it was nicer than SLC.
> 
> THWGT.
> 
> I like pullin wings of them yeller flies.



Very true.. Had to get some wings from Hooters to go so I could get a couple of beers. I live in Sandy and work in Salt Lake..


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 11, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Very true.. Had to get some wings from Hooters to go so I could get a couple of beers. I live in Sandy and work in Salt Lake..



You live in a no beer zone?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 11, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You live in a no beer zone?





Heck NO! 

The state does run the liquor store and has it as a monopoly. Beer is at every store. You just can't go to a bar and order alcohol without ordering at least an appetizer. No law about having a cooler in my truck!


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 11, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Interesting array of photos gentlemen! I guess when you're Georgia, and play in the SEC, you have to poke fun (at someone) since you're usually on the receiving end (of jokes?)
> 
> -Because the final statement was an incomplete sentence, there could be no correction without knowledge of the writers intent.
> 
> ...


what year and position did you play for the bulldogs?


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 11, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Interesting array of photos gentlemen! I guess when you're Georgia, and play in the SEC, you have to poke fun (at someone) since you're usually on the receiving end (of jokes?)
> 
> -Because the final statement was an incomplete sentence, there could be no correction without knowledge of the writers intent.
> 
> ...


thanks for the reading lesson professor and you guessed the correct intent.who says I'm a tech fan?I just don't like georgia.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 11, 2013)

Me?!? Play??!?!!?? Arevyou kidding me !? When I graduated HS in 81' I weighed a whopping 135lbs soaking wet with bricks in my pocket! I was in the band....with the majorettes, the dance corp, and the color guard. I correctly calculated that a three hour bus ride with 150 young ladies would be imminently more fun than riding with 90 sweaty, smelly men. Then I messed it all up by marrying one and going to work for my uncle; Uncle Sam that is.


----------



## across the river (Nov 11, 2013)

ribber said:


> I thought you Tech guys were smart?
> It's 'losses' and 'Shreveport'



They don't emphasize (is that spelled correct) English at Tech, because no one there speaks it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> thanks for the reading lesson professor and you guessed the correct intent.who says I'm a tech fan?I just don't like georgia.



If you aren't a Tech fan and you don't like the Dawgs then quit trolling in this thread. .


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

if you don't like the Dawgs, the state line is thatta way


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> thanks for the reading lesson professor and you guessed the correct intent.who says I'm a tech fan?I just don't like georgia.




Perhaps reading comprehension would be a good class for , because the previous lesson was in use of the English language and not reading comprehension. Reading comprehension is a remedial course required of freshmen who do not complete entrance exams with satisfactory scores.  The ENG1101 is a  composition and grammar course.  You can find all of the material in your  Hodges and Harbrace. You are more than welcome and if you need any further assistance, I will be more than happy to oblige. In the mean time, if you do not like Georgia, and you are not a tech fan, ( tech is intentionally left in lower case to denote that it is not a place, but an abbreviation) then perhaps you would feel more comfortable with the tag of, Barner or Bammer; either way, the association is equal.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

Lavonya Quintelle "Quincy" Carter was a DGD.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

That boy liked to party.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2013)

Roy Simmons


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

What do you say to a UGA player in a three piece suit?  

Will the defendant please rise.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

startin to really love this thread.  Too much baggage with the FSU faithful getting their feewins hurt when someone points out they are playing weinie teams.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>




no no no...you have it all wrong...tackling is supposed is supposed to look like this...behind the line of scrimmage..and much more brutal


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

sack of taters meet turf    HAH


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


>



that's great!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2013)

...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tell me...which is older, 1990 or 1980?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2013)

...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Tell me...which is older, 1990 or 1980?


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



sorry, trifle deaf in this ear, say again


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> sorry, trifle deaf in this ear, say again



Which one occurred most recently, 1990 or 1980?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Which one occurred most recently, 1990 or 1980?



Which one has been relevant most recently...Georgia or Georgia Tech?


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2013)

11-1


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Which one occurred most recently, 1990 or 1980?



almost had it.  Try a different question this time.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Which one occurred most recently, 1990 or 1980?



Technically Tech shared it.  When was the last time Tech was a unanimous National Champion? 

I'll give you a hint, no one on this board was alive.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> Technically Tech shared it.  When was the last time Tech was a unanimous National Champion?
> 
> I'll give you a hint, no one on this board was alive.



We "shared it" with a team that had an extra down and doesn't deserve it. And we are the only ones with one of these in 1990.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Which one has been relevant most recently...Georgia or Georgia Tech?



If you definition of relevant is stated in terms of dates like 1990 or 1980, then Georgia Tech is way more relevant.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> startin to really love this thread.  Too much baggage with the FSU faithful getting their feewins hurt when someone points out they are playing weinie teams.



From one UGA fan to another, you sound pretty stupid being that FSU crushed a Clemson that beat us.  They also pummeled #7 Miami and #26 Maryland 63-0.  

When was the last time our defense shut someone out?  When was the last time our defense won a game for us?  For the last couple of years it's been Murray the offense bailing their butts out of jams.  

FSU would stomp a mud hole in UGA this year and walk it dry.  We have sucked against mobile quarterbacks, our secondary is worse than pitiful, and our special teams....wow.  FSU has given up 20 pts one time this season.  We have given up 20+ in every game except against a 2-8 D1AA team.

Just trying to help you out man.  The "Disney Dawg" attitude won't win you much respect.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> From one UGA fan to another, you sound pretty stupid being that FSU crushed a Clemson that beat us.  They also pummeled #7 Miami and #26 Maryland 63-0.
> 
> When was the last time our defense shut someone out?  When was the last time our defense won a game for us?  For the last couple of years it's been Murray the offense bailing their butts out of jams.
> 
> ...



  You sir, deserve a round of applause.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 12, 2013)

OK...HERE...Let's try this one....when is the last time the Trade School beat UGA more than three times in a row?  

hint: think Kennedy assassination.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> OK...HERE...Let's try this one....when is the last time the Trade School beat UGA more than three times in a row?  Twice in a row?



In basketball...right now for twice in a row and should be Friday for three times in a row.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> We "shared it" with a team that had an extra down and we certainly didn't share this thing:



*1990*

Colorado (AP)  11-1-1
Georgia Tech (UPI)  11-0-1

http://www.collegefootballpoll.com/champions_national.html


For the record,  *1917* Georgia Tech 9-0-0.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> *1990*
> 
> Colorado (AP)  11-1-1
> Georgia Tech (UPI)  11-0-1
> ...



You want to give credit to a team that had 5 downs to win a game...go for it.  In my mind, we didn't share anything and you posting things I already know isn't going to change a thing.  But have at it!


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> You want to give credit to a team that had 5 downs to win a game...go for it.  In my mind, we didn't share anything and you posting things I already know isn't going to change a thing.  But have at it!



What you believe doesn't matter.  The record books show GT shared it.  Refs make mistakes all the time.  

It wasn't a unanimous title regardless of what you think.  If it tickles your pickle to claim it, have at it!


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 12, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Perhaps reading comprehension would be a good class for , because the previous lesson was in use of the English language and not reading comprehension. Reading comprehension is a remedial course required of freshmen who do not complete entrance exams with satisfactory scores.  The ENG1101 is a  composition and grammar course.  You can find all of the material in your  Hodges and Harbrace. You are more than welcome and if you need any further assistance, I will be more than happy to oblige. In the mean time, if you do not like Georgia, and you are not a tech fan, ( tech is intentionally left in lower case to denote that it is not a place, but an abbreviation) then perhaps you would feel more comfortable with the tag of, Barner or Bammer; either way, the association is equal.


It's obvious professer that your much more educated than most everyone on here(at least in your own mind)but you do understand that this a hunting and fishing forum and not a college course


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> In basketball...right now for twice in a row and should be Friday for three times in a row.



basketball...


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> From one UGA fan to another, you sound pretty stupid being that FSU crushed a Clemson that beat us.  They also pummeled #7 Miami and #26 Maryland 63-0.
> 
> When was the last time our defense shut someone out?  When was the last time our defense won a game for us?  For the last couple of years it's been Murray the offense bailing their butts out of jams.
> 
> ...



As much as I hate to disagree with a "fan" of the same cloth, I have to say I think you are an epic fail.  You see things for face value.  I see the whole forest chumboy.  You want to talk from a fan's perspective, let's do just that.  My perspective suggests that ACC is a lesser conf than SEC.  How did I conclude this you ask?  YOLT or whatever swag buzz words you like.  If you can't handle being better by your very nature, then teh ACC and FSU may be your dog.  I suggest searching that soul and ask whether you really like the Dawgs or just like to front it that you like the Dawgs.  IMO a real Dawg would PM me and point out the err in my ways, not call them out.  But that's the pov of a real Dawg fan.  You may not have that capacity.  Nitram may have room too if you are just that ACC guy and don't care about wins.   

That aside.  touche.  UGA was beaten and by Clemson and as any FSU fanatic will point out, before the injuries, however, we did lose are #1 WR, a returning JR, on the first scoring drive.  But even aside from that, we got caught in a close game with Clemson and lost.  Then injuries keep coming and we drop another to the current leader of the SEC East, then we succumb.  But you know the story if you are diehard like me.  Basically we can all agree that by attrition, UGA played and won against LSU, SC, Tennessee, UF with our second and third string weapons.  

Now turn it to FSU, who indeed stomped a ranked #25 Maryland.  A Maryland who is currently boasting a record of 1-4 in the ACC.  This was after the beatings of nevada and bethune cookman.  Pittsburgh was a "big" win, but again ACC record of 2 - 3.

Then BCU, 2-3 in the ACC.
Then Wake and NCS in there with a combined total of 2 conference wins.

I'm glad we had this time to reflect though.  One can assume that the ACC is just as weak a conference as one can imagine and that FSU is not battle-tested, but we'll rank them as if they were.  Whether you get it or not pseudo-dawg fan, injuries and SoS do make a difference despite whether you agree or not.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

wrong thread  :  I Fix now.. it's cool


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> You want to give credit to a team that had 5 downs to win a game...go for it.  In my mind, we didn't share anything and you posting things I already know isn't going to change a thing.  But have at it!



Neither the 1980 or the 1990 championship mean squat right now.  Anything past 10 years is not worth discussing, when talking about being relevant today.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Neither the 1980 or the 1990 championship mean squat right now.  Anything past 10 years is not worth discussing, when talking about being relevant today.



Well, neither look very relevant in the top 25 rankings today.

Edit...looks like you are ranked 25th.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

we're in there at the end.  relevant, not so much unless somebody loses.  (whistling coy-like)


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

Why wasn't Jesus born in Athens?

Because they couldn't find 3 wise men and a virgin.

Go Jackets!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why wasn't Jesus born in Athens?
> 
> Because they couldn't find 3 wise men and a virgin.
> 
> Go Jackets!



I enjoyed Athens, knowing it was tough to find a virgin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> It's obvious professer that your much more educated than most everyone on here(at least in your own mind)but you do understand that this a hunting and fishing forum and not a college course



Still trolling through I see...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 12, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I enjoyed Athens, knowing it was tough to find a virgin.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 12, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still trolling through I see...



...and still losing, too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Well, neither look very relevant in the top 25 rankings today.



That's what will make this game more interesting!


----------



## riprap (Nov 12, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> That's what will make this game more interesting!



While holding the recievers jersey, "Blankety blank blank blank blank option right, Go!"


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Nov 12, 2013)

David Parker said:


> As much as I hate to disagree with a "fan" of the same cloth, I have to say I think you are an epic fail.  You see things for face value.  I see the whole forest chumboy.  You want to talk from a fan's perspective, let's do just that.  My perspective suggests that ACC is a lesser conf than SEC.  How did I conclude this you ask?  YOLT or whatever swag buzz words you like.  If you can't handle being better by your very nature, then teh ACC and FSU may be your dog.  I suggest searching that soul and ask whether you really like the Dawgs or just like to front it that you like the Dawgs.  IMO a real Dawg would PM me and point out the err in my ways, not call them out.  But that's the pov of a real Dawg fan.  You may not have that capacity.  Nitram may have room too if you are just that ACC guy and don't care about wins.
> 
> That aside.  touche.  UGA was beaten and by Clemson and as any FSU fanatic will point out, before the injuries, however, we did lose are #1 WR, a returning JR, on the first scoring drive.  But even aside from that, we got caught in a close game with Clemson and lost.  Then injuries keep coming and we drop another to the current leader of the SEC East, then we succumb.  But you know the story if you are diehard like me.  Basically we can all agree that by attrition, UGA played and won against LSU, SC, Tennessee, UF with our second and third string weapons.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 12, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> I'll apologize for this clown.  He is the apitomy of a delusional Dawg fan.



No reason for you to apologize.  His parents on the other hand...I'd accept that apology.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 12, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> David Parker said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I hate to disagree with a "fan" of the same cloth, I have to say I think you are an epic fail.  You see things for face value.  I see the whole forest chumboy.  You want to talk from a fan's perspective, let's do just that.  My perspective suggests that ACC is a lesser conf than SEC.  How did I conclude this you ask?  YOLT or whatever swag buzz words you like.  If you can't handle being better by your very nature, then teh ACC and FSU may be your dog.  I suggest searching that soul and ask whether you really like the Dawgs or just like to front it that you like the Dawgs.  IMO a real Dawg would PM me and point out the err in my ways, not call them out.  But that's the pov of a real Dawg fan.  You may not have that capacity.  Nitram may have room too if you are just that ACC guy and don't care about wins.
> ...


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

exactly, somehow my yanking at FSU's chain brought midnight into the thread and he's all over me about UGA not being elite.  Nobody said that but you.  Uhhh Dawg fan?  I call torro del poop on jooo!  Can't fake red and black.  It's in the vein.  

SIC M .  tech = blech


----------



## David Parker (Nov 12, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> No reason for you to apologize.  His parents on the other hand...I'd accept that apology.



you wouldn't get it


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Neither the 1980 or the 1990 championship mean squat right now.  Anything past 10 years is not worth discussing, when talking about being relevant today.



really now rex....it is currently a 11-1 run. go with 12 years. 



Nitram4891 said:


> Well, neither look very relevant in the top 25 rankings today.
> 
> Edit...looks like you are ranked 25th.



I noticed tech is not ranked at all.  Except for the 11-1 record, I don't see much about Tech at all!



bigfeet said:


> It's obvious professer that your much more educated than most everyone on here(at least in your own mind)but you do understand that this a hunting and fishing forum and not a college course



I am not a professor by any stretch.  But I do thank you for the compliment.  I did complete a couple of years of college, but I did not graduate. As a matter of fact, there are quite a few people here that are far more advanced in their education than I am; it would not take much to have more education than me.  
My understanding of this particular forum is that this is not a college course, but actually a "sports" forum. I do find that good basic grammar and spelling make it much easier to communicate the in the English language though. Regarding board geography, I find that this is the "sports forum" while there are other specific forums for hunting, fishing, politics, etc.  
Now please sir, I am just picking on you, because you have presented yourself as a Georgia Tech, fan and this thread is as titled, "Clean Old Fashioned Hate; Let it Begin." It is obvious that is has begun.  And oh, how I love to hate Tech.    But at any time after November 30th, I would be more than happy to buy you a beer.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Nov 13, 2013)

David Parker said:


> exactly, somehow my yanking at FSU's chain brought midnight into the thread and he's all over me about UGA not being elite.  Nobody said that but you.  Uhhh Dawg fan?  I call torro del poop on jooo!  Can't fake red and black.  It's in the vein.
> 
> SIC M .  tech = blech



You can fix stupid either.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

riprap said:


> While holding the recievers jersey, "Blankety blank blank blank blank option right, Go!"



that is freaking funny.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2013)

midnightrider4806 said:


> You can fix stupid either.



"Can", or "can't"?


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 13, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> really now rex....it is currently a 11-1 run. go with 12 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you were to research my earlier posts I stated that I,m not necessarily a GT fan,but I certainly am when they play the dogs,so in that respect is my reason for posting.Your dislike for tech would be hard to beat my dislike for ga.I realize that expressing opinions can sometimes go overboard,but I have no personal issues with any of ya'll and would hope the feeling is likewise.Our love of the outdoors should overcome petty differences,it does for me.By the way I don't drink anymore,but thanks for the offer


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 13, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> If you were to research my earlier posts I stated that I,m not necessarily a GT fan,but I certainly am when they play the dogs,so in that respect is my reason for posting.Your dislike for tech would be hard to beat my dislike for ga.I realize that expressing opinions can sometimes go overboard,but I have no personal issues with any of ya'll and would hope the feeling is likewise.Our love of the outdoors should overcome petty differences,it does for me.By the way I don't drink anymore,but thanks for the offer



We all enjoy the banter.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes we do.  THWGA!  Go Jackets!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

personally "rex"....I enjoy the beer and the impromptu English lessons.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

DUDE...really?  Do you really want to go there?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> DUDE...really?  Do you really want to go there?



Looks about like yall's defense.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

...


----------



## David Parker (Nov 13, 2013)

Nitram shoots and scores.  meh, two pointer


----------



## David Parker (Nov 13, 2013)

I bet yall miss Wormser doncha?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> ...



No caption required.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

I bet they miss "fourth down Reggie."


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 13, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> personally "rex"....I enjoy the beer and the impromptu English lessons.



you ain't right


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


>



You've seen your fair share of toilet bowls as well there Brownie, especially that stellar performance against UCF in the liberty bowl.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

NITRAM!!!! The tech library burned down!!  The only books that were lost were the ones not colored in yet, but issues 15 thru 137 of "The Archies" were able to be rescued; sadly though, issues 1-15 and 138-250 were lost to water damage. Dang.  That's bad for the junior class,  there goes anyone being able to study for mid-terms.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

I rest my case.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/2008/0...places-ad-on-craigslist-to-learn-how-to-kiss/

ATLANTA –  Michael McCarty, a 20-year-old Georgia Tech student, met his dream girl, a fellow college student, online 5 years ago.

So in preperation for her upcoming visit — when the two will meet face-to-face for the first time — Michael has turned to the Internet for help with something he hasn't experienced — kissing.

McCarty, a finance major, placed an ad on Craigslist asking for "a girl to please teach me to kiss." He says in the ad that his online girlfriend "tells me it's a big turn-off if a guy doesn't know how to kiss, and she even dumped her last boyfriend because of this."

"I want to make a good first impression, but I've never kissed before!"

While many are skeptical about McCarty's intentions, his mother and best friend attest that it is true. "From my being out with him I've never seen him kiss anyone," McCarty's friend Anton Antov told FOX 5 in Atlanta.

McCarty says that "some have asked if I have terrible oral hygiene or something of that sort, so I included a picture of me showing my teeth! I'm pretty normal overall."

"Some people think I'm just trying to get some action,"McCarty told FOX 5. "I placed the ad on Craigslist because I want to learn how to kiss a girl the right way."

"I guess I've been on the computer too much playing video games and not going out and meeting people as much as I'd like to."


----------



## David Parker (Nov 13, 2013)

what are they doing to the kids up there on North Ave?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> NITRAM!!!! The tech library burned down!!  The only books that were lost were the ones not colored in yet, but issues 15 thru 137 of "The Archies" were able to be rescued; sadly though, issues 1-15 and 138-250 were lost to water damage. Dang.  That's bad for the junior class,  there goes anyone being able to study for mid-terms.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 13, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> I rest my case.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/2008/0...places-ad-on-craigslist-to-learn-how-to-kiss/
> 
> ...



That is embarrassing.  I agree.  But we are talking about one kid.  This however, is a school sponsored video.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2013)

that is kind of like kissing an ugly girl.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 13, 2013)

P. J. quote : _“You get frustrated,” Johnson said. “I’m competitive. I hate to lose. It’s been my experience if you hate to lose bad enough you don’t lose a lot. When I lose I’m miserable.”_

I almost feel pity for this guy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2013)

What would a BASH Tech thread be without this... 

Poor little Joey.. He's out there lurking as we speak..


----------



## riprap (Nov 13, 2013)

Georgia Tech 2012 final score: Blue Raiders shock Yellow Jackets, 49-28

By Bryan Crawford on Sep 29 2012, 3:34p +  



Kevin Liles-US PRESSWIRE - Presswire


----------



## David Parker (Nov 13, 2013)

Nitram where are all the other GT fans?  doin homework?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

I am sorry, but I dont hate Ga Tech. I save my hate for Ut and Florida and Auburn, and teams that beat us half the time. It is hard to hate somebody that beats you once every 10 years. GT might beat us this year like they do bout as often as I win the lottery. They are just not relevant in this series. I pull for them when they play other teams, and dont worry bout them when they play us.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Nitram where are all the other GT fans?  doin homework?



Most likely making the world go round David.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am sorry, but I dont hate Ga Tech. I save my hate for Ut and Florida and Auburn, and teams that beat us half the time. It is hard to hate somebody that beats you once every 10 years. GT might beat us this year like they do bout as often as I win the lottery. They are just not relevant in this series. I pull for them when they play other teams, and dont worry bout them when they play us.



I feel pretty much the same way.  They are about # 5 on my list of biggest rivals.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 14, 2013)

"It is hard to hate somebody that beats you once every 10 years."

It ain't hard to hate em when they do beat you, so I just keep it fresh. 
Seriously though, I don't know that I really "hate' any rival...I just want to beat em!  I "hate" losing though...well....I do not like Missouri at all; I might "hate" Mizery.


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't hate the dawgs team as much as I hate all the conference coat tail rider fans.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2013)

Grand Slam said:


> I don't hate the dawgs team as much as I hate all the conference coat tail rider fans.



Yeah...the real knowledgeable dawg fans, I don't have a problem with.  But the bandwagon hopping bark in your face idiots need to be punched in da face!


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 14, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah...the real knowledgeable dawg fans, I don't have a problem with.  But the bandwagon hopping bark in your face idiots need to be punched in da face!



I'll have my punch'em in the face shirt on tonight over in Clemmons. Hope some punk doesn't try to punch me in the face.


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 14, 2013)

6-3 is 6-3 any way you spin it. Nothing to brag about from either of us. Although, I think we beat dat ... in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## bigfeet (Nov 14, 2013)

Grand Slam said:


> I don't hate the dawgs team as much as I hate all the conference coat tail rider fans.



yelp


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 14, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah...the real knowledgeable dawg fans, I don't have a problem with.  But the bandwagon hopping bark in your face idiots need to be punched in da face!



yelp again


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 14, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> What would a BASH Tech thread be without this...
> 
> Poor little Joey.. He's out there lurking as we speak..



If anyone were to question why a "bash tech" now?Just a few weeks ago ya'll were hollaring national championship,on top of the world,no one can stop us.What happened?Instead of starting a ga.verses auburn thread,this is all you have?Given the last few years records of this matchup plus the readership is probaly 10 to 1 dogs,it is apparently must easier to bully the few tech fans that actually reply than to face your own teams failures.Is this all ya'll got?ps feel free to correct any grammer mistakes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## David Parker (Nov 14, 2013)

so noted








no one gets out alive.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> If anyone were to question why a "bash tech" now?Just a few weeks ago ya'll were hollaring national championship,on top of the world,no one can stop us.What happened?Instead of starting a ga.verses auburn thread,this is all you have?Given the last few years records of this matchup plus the readership is probaly 10 to 1 dogs,it is apparently must easier to bully the few tech fans that actually reply than to face your own teams failures.Is this all ya'll got?ps feel free to correct any grammer mistakes.



Bully?? You don't spend much time in here and I assure you I don't bully anyone! These threads are designed to have fun in wake of a terrible season. You would know that if you had more than 70 posts since you joined in 2008. I know all of the Tech fans that are regulars in the Sports forum and we do this every year. We make Avatar bets and have been for years. The Avatar pic I posted was from a former member here that got banned for his loud and rude behavior and wasn't like very much and the other Techies on here didn't care for him either.

As far as pounding my chest about UGA football and screaming for wins, you might want to get use to it. Been doing it since I was a kid and I'll do it until I die. There is always other forums for you to troll through if you don't like it here. You can participate or not. After all, it is a "GEORGIA" forum and you'll see more Georgia fans on here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> "It is hard to hate somebody that beats you once every 10 years."
> 
> It ain't hard to hate em when they do beat you, so I just keep it fresh.
> Seriously though, I don't know that I really "hate' any rival...I just want to beat em!  I "hate" losing though...well....I do not like Missouri at all; I might "hate" Mizery.



I HATE the Vols! Gators! Gamecocks! Heck, I hate them all and I hate Tech one week a year. Other than that I pull for Tech and always will. They are an in-state team and I'll pull for them over anyone else in the ACC.. Heck, I went to the Tech vs BYU game this year to represent the south and got burned..


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 14, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> If anyone were to question why a "bash tech" now?Just a few weeks ago ya'll were hollaring national championship,on top of the world,no one can stop us.What happened?Instead of starting a ga.verses auburn thread,this is all you have?Given the last few years records of this matchup plus the readership is probaly 10 to 1 dogs,it is apparently must easier to bully the few tech fans that actually reply than to face your own teams failures.Is this all ya'll got?ps feel free to correct any grammer mistakes.



Well, we are 6-3.  We got out hat handed to us.  The caveat being that we had more than our fair share of devastating injuries. But I will leave the injury bug out and just say we might should have been deeper. Se la vie! With that said, it is easy to bully tech fans, not because we outnumber you 10-1, but more because we outnumber you 11-1 over the last 12 years; that is pretty simple math. Now, concerning grammar mistakes, let's just say no further corrections are needed. 

by the way....hang out with Nitram some, he has thicker skin.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2013)

This one NEVER gets old!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


>



I'm pretty that's Old Red's hot tub...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm pretty that's Old Red's hot tub...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2013)

I heard they took this shot especially for you Brownie.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Well, we are 6-3.  We got out hat handed to us.  The caveat being that we had more than our fair share of devastating injuries. But I will leave the injury bug out and just say we might should have been deeper. Se la vie! With that said, it is easy to bully tech fans, not because we outnumber you 10-1, but more because we outnumber you 11-1 over the last 12 years; that is pretty simple math. Now, concerning grammar mistakes, let's just say no further corrections are needed.
> 
> by the way....hang out with Nitram some, he has thicker skin.



MCBuck, this guy is a troll. He won't say who he pulls for and just posts junk about UGA and if you look at his history all he does is bad mouth UGA. 95 percent of his 69 posts. It's got to be a personal issue. My guess, it's resentment for UGA not letting him attend. That or maybe an ex UGA player use to beat him up and that is why he was referring to "bullying"...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I heard they took this shot especially for you Brownie.



That dude on the far right looks like he has a bullet proof vest on..


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 14, 2013)

that dude holding the sign looks like an ESPN analyst.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 14, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> This one NEVER gets old!



Atlas !!??!!:??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Atlas !!??!!:??


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 14, 2013)

I kind of like this one....


----------



## David Parker (Nov 14, 2013)

Attack of the dorks


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2013)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## tcward (Nov 14, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> If anyone were to question why a "bash tech" now?Just a few weeks ago ya'll were hollaring national championship,on top of the world,no one can stop us.What happened?Instead of starting a ga.verses auburn thread,this is all you have?Given the last few years records of this matchup plus the readership is probaly 10 to 1 dogs,it is apparently must easier to bully the few tech fans that actually reply than to face your own teams failures.Is this all ya'll got?ps feel free to correct any grammer mistakes.



The term "ya'll' in this post is slang......


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2013)

The correct spelling is, "y'all."  Meaning, "you all."

(Quotation usage, sentence fragment and misspellings) 

p.s. feel free to correct any grammar
Since the door is open, there are corrections in red on any errors I could find.

_If anyone were to question why a "bash tech" now? (sentence fragment)

Why is there a "bash tech" thread now?

Just a few weeks ago y'all were hollering,
"National Championship!" On top of the world!" and "No one can stop us!" What happened? 
(Quotations should be on either side of a quote, and outside the end of the users sentence.)

Instead of starting a "Georgia-versus-Auburn" thread, this is all you have? Given the last few years of this series,  plus the fact that the readership of this forum is probably  10 to 1 dogs, it apparently must be easier to bully the few tech fans that actually reply than to face your own teams failures. Is this all y'all got? 
 mistakes.
(spelling)
_

If it is any consolation, I failed college algebra horribly...twice,  and got a D in biology. I was a history major and planned on a secondary in literature. That and $7.99 will get you a six pack of Bud Light. But I personally prefer Blue Moon.


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 15, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> MCBuck, this guy is a troll. He won't say who he pulls for and just posts junk about UGA and if you look at his history all he does is bad mouth UGA. 95 percent of his 69 posts. It's got to be a personal issue. My guess, it's resentment for UGA not letting him attend. That or maybe an ex UGA player use to beat him up and that is why he was referring to "bullying"...


No use getting your draws in a knot,were are all just expressing our opinions,and you know what they say about opinions.By the way,Dr. Browning,anyone who doesn't jump on the dawg bandwagon must have issues.Right?


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 15, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> The correct spelling is, "y'all."  Meaning, "you all."
> 
> (Quotation usage, sentence fragment and misspellings)
> 
> ...


thanks  everyone needs a personal translater


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like Clemson runs this state this year.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> thanks  everyone needs a personal translater




You do realize that I am just doing nothing more than   every chance I get.  Quit leaving the door open!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 15, 2013)

I hate them in a clean but old fashion way

Go you hairy Dawgs !


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 15, 2013)

David Parker, isn't it a little cold to be walking around like this????


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> David Parker, isn't it a little cold to be walking around like this????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 15, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Looks like Clemson runs this state this year.






Owie !!


----------



## riprap (Nov 15, 2013)

Roll Tech


----------



## David Parker (Nov 15, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> David Parker, isn't it a little cold to be walking around like this????



The burstek firewall here prevents me from seeing the image so for now, I 'll assume the worst.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 15, 2013)

Forgot to ask,  yall gonna Yellow it out against us or what?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2013)

Sure got quiet in here.  Tiger's got your tongue?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sure got quiet in here.  Tiger's got your tongue?



Same could be asked to the Tech fans?  Having 43 hung on us sucks, but at least it wasn't 55!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't recall tech ever even being in that game either.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 18, 2013)

For a tech fan, Nitram got some bite.  Thank goodness they ain't all hopeless.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> I don't recall tech ever even being in that game either.



I'd rather lose the game than give it away.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 18, 2013)

hurtful words... just hurtful.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'd rather lose the game than give it away.



This^^^^ Thwuga


----------



## bnew17 (Nov 18, 2013)

What about the Tech student who posted on Craigslist for someone to give him kissing lessons. He was trying to prepare himself for meeting his online girlfriend for the first time. He had never kissed a girl before. Cant make this stuff up!

http://www.foxnews.com/story/2008/0...places-ad-on-craigslist-to-learn-how-to-kiss/


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 18, 2013)

bnew17 said:


> What about the Tech student who posted on Craigslist for someone to give him kissing lessons. He was trying to prepare himself for meeting his online girlfriend for the first time. He had never kissed a girl before. Cant make this stuff up!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/2008/0...places-ad-on-craigslist-to-learn-how-to-kiss/


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Nov 18, 2013)

These are pretty funny.  Ya know both teams are pretty pitiful this year so does it really matter who has the bragging rights of who is better?  It's like I'm bad but your worse?  Who Cares!  
Go Tech!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 19, 2013)

What do you call 5 sheep tied to a post in Athens?

The leisure center.


----------



## prydawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> What do you call 5 sheep tied to a post in Athens?
> 
> The leisure center.


What do you call a pretty girl on techs campus? A visitor

What is the difference between a tech cheerleader and a catfish? One has whiskers and smells and the other is a catfish

Ga Tech is going with field turf next year, that should be able to keep the cheerleaders from grazing on game days.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 19, 2013)

What’s the difference between a Tech girl and a UGA girl?

A Tech girl says you can and a UGA girl says you all can.


----------



## prydawg (Nov 19, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> What’s the difference between a Tech girl and a UGA girl?
> 
> A Tech girl says you can and a UGA girl says you all can.



UGA girl might say you all can, but tech girls never get asked the question.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 19, 2013)

All right boys........  keep it clean.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> What’s the difference between a Tech girl and a UGA girl?
> 
> A Tech girl says you pay you can .




fixed it for ya.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## DSGB (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## David Parker (Nov 20, 2013)

Takashi?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 20, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Takashi?



Robster craws?


----------



## prydawg (Nov 20, 2013)

Well Tech should be happy. At least they will sell out one game this year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2013)

Yall I need help.  I keep setting my DVR to record the biggest loser and EVERYTIME I go to watch it, it ends up recording a stupid UGA game?!?!?!?   Any ideas???


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall I need help.  I keep setting my DVR to record the biggest loser and EVERYTIME I go to watch it, it ends up recording a stupid UGA game?!?!?!?   Any ideas???



Why am I not surprised that you would tape that show?


----------



## prydawg (Nov 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yall I need help.  I keep setting my DVR to record the biggest loser and EVERYTIME I go to watch it, it ends up recording a stupid UGA game?!?!?!?   Any ideas???



It was probably designed by a Tech grad so that is probably your problem. It would record Tech games but they aren't worthy of a time slot.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Why am I not surprised that you would tape that show?





prydawg said:


> It was probably designed by a Tech grad so that is probably your problem. It would record Tech games but they aren't worthy of a time slot.


----------



## prydawg (Nov 20, 2013)

Naw I got your joke.


----------



## prydawg (Nov 20, 2013)

What does a tech fan do when his team wins BCS game. 
He turns off the playstation.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 20, 2013)

Finally a new joke!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 20, 2013)

prydawg said:


> What does a tech fan do when his team wins BCS game.
> He turns off the playstation.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 20, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Nah, not over my head, just figured you for one that probably would watch that show...soaps too.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 20, 2013)

prydawg said:


> What does a tech fan do when his team wins BCS game.
> He turns off the playstation.



tech fans still play choose your own adventure on the pc.  Consoles are for real G's.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 20, 2013)

I bet they use a reworked Atari.


----------



## riprap (Nov 20, 2013)

prydawg said:


> It was probably designed by a Tech grad so that is probably your problem. It would record Tech games but they aren't worthy of a time slot.



I enjoy watching the JV on Thursday nights.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> I enjoy watching the JV on Thursday nights.



You are taking a shot at my Falcons aren't choo?   No No:


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2013)

David Parker said:


> You are taking a shot at my Falcons aren't choo?   No No:



The game will be similar to GT Clemson game.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> The game will be similar to GT Clemson game.



wishful thinking on your part will not make the score any closer.    GO Falcons......into the offseason quickly


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

Fact: georgia hired a Tech grad to design a cafeteria to be built on their campus (because they didn't want it to collapse). Upon completion they noticed that it was designed in the shape of a "T" for no practical reason. It assumed a place in history as one of the most permanent pranks ever pulled.

The georgia response upon finding out they'd been Punk'd: At least they didn't get the "E," the "C," and the "K"!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

Weak insult Nitram.Insults are all tech fans have in their quiver. Sure can't talk about recent victories .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Weak insult Nitram.Insults are all tech fans have in their quiver. Sure can't talk about recent victories .



Haven't seen you much on here lately SHD?  Where you been?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

I've been on here.Just not posted much.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 26, 2013)

T shapes...?  That's it?  At least bring something to make it fun for us.  Even if the tech football program is a failure and a joke unto itself.  You have better is what I'm saying.


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 26, 2013)

David Parker said:


> T shapes...?  That's it?  At least bring something to make it fun for us.  Even if the tech football program is a failure and a joke unto itself.  You have better is what I'm saying.




red panty's, dwags, motor scooters, vance's learners permit, samurai swords, how many goals on a bb court test...you really wanna talk JOKES?



nothing clean about this hate...it is for real.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 26, 2013)

ramblinrack said:


> red panty's, dwags, motor scooters, vance's learners permit, samurai swords, how many goals on a bb court test...you really wanna talk JOKES?
> 
> 
> 
> nothing clean about this hate...it is for real.



We don't hate ya, little fella.


----------



## ramblinrack (Nov 26, 2013)

which one of yall are these?


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## flowingwell (Nov 26, 2013)

David Parker said:


> . Takashi?
> 
> Takashi, you ok?
> Oh fine, they don't stand no chance now!
> ...


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice avatar flowingwell!  The Buffs may have a ring, but they don't have one of these.






And for that matter, neither do the dogs.


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 26, 2013)

Skyjacker said:


> Nice avatar flowingwell!  The Buffs may have a ring, but they don't have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sure?


And I really wish you still had one of these.....


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

found on a pro sports forum....you really can not make this stuff up;

"Nothing about this "rivalry" feels clean anymore. Over the last ten years, I have looked forward to this game less and less. Tech has real issues being competitive in today's college recruiting, and their fan base seems to get more bitter and bitter. A lot of my friends are tech graduates, and their hope on their program is pretty nil, and their hate for Uga hitting ridiculous extremes. Most wish they didn't have the game on the schedule anymore, and I am starting to agree with them. Tradition be - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -ed, do we really need this game on our schedule anymore? "

" Well to be honest cpj kinda did this to himself.  He is arrogant and he thinks he is saban and gt is Bama.  His recruiting tactics aren't favorable when recruiting HS kids and he runs an offense that is out dated and not many kids see an NFL future with.  If tech fans are happy with him I assure you UGA fans don't have a problem with him staying forever.  But if gt wants to get back into the national picture they need to find a new coach. "


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

and this....wow....

"My grandfather is as big a Tech fan as you'll find.  He can give you the score and synopsis of every Georgia / Tech game ever played (he's been to many of them), and even he told me last year he wishes this game would end.   ....

"Tech made a huge mistake locking up Johnson after they won the ACC.  They're stuck with him for the time being."

....ha ha ....

"Firing CPJ now would probably hurt Tech more than anything. They're entire offensive talent was obviously recruited for the triple option. A new coach would have to basically rebuild the roster to fit a more modern offense."


----------



## Jeetdawg (Nov 27, 2013)

Down with the Red and Black


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 27, 2013)

Just read where all Tech's seniors have graduated or are on course to graduate.Where as all Georgee's seniors were either off probation or on course to complete their sentences on time


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> Just read where all Tech's seniors have graduated or are on course to graduate.Where as all Georgee's seniors were either off probation or on course to complete their sentences on time



So weak.  I'm embarrassed for you.

What is Georgee's?


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 27, 2013)

As much as ya'll make fun of Johnson's offense,he's put up some pretty good numbers against Gorgee.Lack of defense and turnovers have not helped.He proved early on that his offense with quality players would win.During his tenure had he had Georgees players and Ritch had his,the numbers would probably be reversed.The truth is he can't recruit with Georgee, and given the lopsided fan base in the state,he probably never will.Find somebody who can recruit like Ritch in state, if that's possible,and the field will be leveled.As always,comments and suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 27, 2013)

Why does the waitresses fight over who gets to wait on the UGA secondary?

Because they are good tippers.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Why does the waitresses fight over who gets to wait on the UGA secondary?
> 
> Because they are good tippers.



Ouch.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Why does the waitresses fight over who gets to wait on the UGA secondary?
> 
> Because they are good tippers.



They are indeed.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


>



Was Reuben Houston supplying the weed?


----------



## David Parker (Nov 27, 2013)

The biggest weapon at Tech comes in meme form.  Classic fail.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 27, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Was Reuben Houston supplying the weed?



the only thing older than a reuben houston joke is your national championship.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the only thing older than a reuben houston joke is your national championship.



Or Tech being relevant.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 27, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Or Tech being relevant.



Relevant?  Did you switch to Bama or FSU too?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Relevant?  Did you switch to Bama or FSU too?



Since 2001, UGA has finished in the top five, 3 times.  During that same period, Tech has ended up ranked in the top 25...2 times.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 27, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Since 2001, UGA has finished in the top five, 3 times.  During that same period, Tech has ended up ranked in the top 25...2 times.



Whoopty doo.  You guys must be playing for second place.  Next you will be saying we should count your preseason national championships.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Whoopty doo.  You guys must be playing for second place.  Next you will be saying we should count your preseason national championships.



Nope, we aren't anywhere close to second place this year.  You commented on which team has recently been relevant.  You guys have not.  

Nobody counts preseason rankings, but final rankings do mean something.  Be it 1990, or 1980, neither mean a whole lot today.  However, being in the hunt does.  I'd rather have a championship from 30+ years ago and be in the mix more than once every 20 years, than to hold tight to a title from 20+ years ago and not be in the hunt at all.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 27, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Whoopty doo.  You guys must be playing for second place.  Next you will be saying we should count your preseason national championships.



Too much yellow in the last place slot


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 27, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Nope, we aren't anywhere close to second place this year.  You commented on which team has recently been relevant.  You guys have not.
> 
> Nobody counts preseason rankings, but final rankings do mean something.  Be it 1990, or 1980, neither mean a whole lot today.  However, being in the hunt does.  I'd rather have a championship from 30+ years ago and be in the mix more than once every 20 years, than to hold tight to a title from 20+ years ago and not be in the hunt at all.



I know you may be easily confused but you brought up "relevant".  Aren't these rankings that you are using to determine relevancy the same ones you guys cry about yearly as biased?  Thought so.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I know you may be easily confused but you brought up "relevant".  Aren't these rankings that you are using to determine relevancy the same ones you guys cry about yearly as biased?  Thought so.



Confused?  No, I don't believe so.  I brought up the fact that GT has not been relevant...you then commented on it.

Who are the "you guys" that you speak of?  I think preseason rankings are foolish.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

are you telling me tech was relevant more than that one time back in the early 90's !?!?  oh, I'm sorry, I was born in 1963


----------



## David Parker (Nov 27, 2013)

The House that Nerds built


----------



## flowingwell (Nov 27, 2013)

All right Techies, assume the position and wait for the Bulldog Ninja to show up and deliver the annual spankings, you know what to do:


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

David Parker said:


> The House that Nerds built



Is it just me, or does that stadium appear to be, oh maybe only 65% full ? No, no, surely not!?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

I just wish beating tech meant something other than keeping yall quiet for one more year.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 27, 2013)

Just wish it was as fun like a competition or something


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 27, 2013)

Well, just wanted to let you guys know I enjoy and appreciate the smack talk.  Seeing way to many people who take this game way to far on both sides (not here).  Have met a few from here and feel most all of us are good folks.  Likely won't be around much for the next few days so good luck Saturday and have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 27, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Well, just wanted to let you guys know I enjoy and appreciate the smack talk.  Seeing way to many people who take this game way to far on both sides (not here).  Have met a few from here and feel most all of us are good folks.  Likely won't be around much for the next few days so good luck Saturday and have a Happy Thanksgiving.



I'm in the same boat.  Leaving to duck hunt in a few hours and then coming back in time to go set up the tailgate on the 5th street bridge.  If anyone, dawgs or jackets, wants to stop by my tailgate for a beer or drink on me Saturday send me a PM before then and I'll shoot you my number!

  Yall have a good thanksgiving and GO JACKETS!  THWGA!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 27, 2013)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Well, just wanted to let you guys know I enjoy and appreciate the smack talk.  Seeing way to many people who take this game way to far on both sides (not here).  Have met a few from here and feel most all of us are good folks.  Likely won't be around much for the next few days so good luck Saturday and have a Happy Thanksgiving.





Nitram4891 said:


> I'm in the same boat.  Leaving to duck hunt in a few hours and then coming back in time to go set up the tailgate on the 5th street bridge.  If anyone, dawgs or jackets, wants to stop by my tailgate for a beer or drink on me Saturday send me a PM before then and I'll shoot you my number!
> 
> Yall have a good thanksgiving and GO JACKETS!  THWGA!



Good luck hunting, fellas and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 27, 2013)

Class rex. Like I have come to know you.....pure class.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 27, 2013)

Heck with Tech! 

Number 3 is coming!






GO DAWGS!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 28, 2013)

happy Thanksgiving TEch and Dawg fans alike.  have fun Nitram.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 28, 2013)

Practice uni's?


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 29, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> All right Techies, assume the position and wait for the Bulldog Ninja to show up and deliver the annual spankings, you know what to do:
> 
> View attachment 763194



So you're saying you like having special relations with dudes?


----------

